# Hi everyone!



## sclausenETC (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi all -

I'm Sarah - Controls Product Manager for ETC. I can answer your Congo, Congo jr, SmartFade ML, SmartFade, Express, Expression/Insight, Emphasis and Obsession (sortof) programming questions. If your stage is unexpectedly dark and you have a show to put on, please contact ETC technical services directly - we are here to help!

For technical support in the Americas, please call 608/831-4116, or toll-free in the U.S. at 800/688-4116.
For technical support in Europe, please call (+44) 20 8896 1000.
For technical support in Germany, please call (+49) 8024 4700-0
For technical support in Asia, please call (+852) 2799 1220. 

You can also find me at the ETC Community Forums (www.etcconnect.com/community) and on the LightNetwork, and at many tradeshows around the globe. 

Thanks!

Sarah

Sarah Clausen
Controls Product Manager
ETC, Inc.


----------



## jonhirsh (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello Sarah,

Welcome to Controlbooth
See you at LDI. 
JH


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome Sarah!
Finally, an alternative to STEVETERRY!

Any particular reason you didn't mention EOS and ION in your post? And please tell us YOU weren't responsible for the (hopefully every one of them is dead and buried) original MicroVision with the round, silver, unlabeled buttons. I've loved every ETC product since the Idea, except _that_ one!


----------



## Van (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Sarah. Please, pardon Derek, he doesn't live in the "Real World" and often gets excited easily.

Happy to have you aboard!


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 5, 2007)

Van said:


> ...Please, pardon Derek, he doesn't live in the "Real World" and often gets excited easily....


Can I show Sarah my desklamp now? Can I? Can I? (I think I know where to get a broken ExpressionI, but I'm not sure how to make a lamp out of _that_!)


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth Sarah. It isn't always this silly around here... just most of the time. We really appreciate having people from the manufacturers around. Thanks for your help! 



derekleffew said:


> Can I show Sarah my desklamp now? Can I? Can I? (I think I know where to get a broken ExpressionI, but I'm not sure how to make a lamp out of _that_!)



What about an Expression I Coffee Table?


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 6, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> ...What about an Expression I Coffee Table?


Now _that _would be tacky. Even _I _have _some _standards! Perhaps it would be best if I just sent it to Sarah to fix it?


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 6, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Now _that _would be tacky. Even _I _have _some _standards! Perhaps it would be best if I just sent it to Sarah to fix it?



No you encase the console in something like Lucite inside the table. It could be very cool and classy. A perfect table for that lamp to sit on.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 6, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> It could be very cool and classy



that infers the lamp is cool and classy.....are we looking at the same set of pictures?


----------



## sclausenETC (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi guys - 

Nice lamp! ;-)

I don't actually manage the Eos and Ion products right now - my brain would explode.  Anne Valentino is the Product Manager for all things Eos/Ion. I can do my best to answer your questions on those products as well, but I may have to do a little research first. 

(And MicroVision was before my time at ETC, so I take no responsibility for those round keys.)

Thanks!

Sarah


----------

